# which is the best journey man study guide



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

JMsmusicandbeyond said:


> have several projects that I have an opertunity to wire and bring upto codes i am journey man level and looking to rent a licence . that is sate wide


So you start off with a lie? Your not looking for a jw guide but to buy the use of a licensed guys license? 

Your first post is supposed to be a intro of yourself and your electrical position, and this is definitely not a NEC code question. Good luck


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JMsmusicandbeyond said:


> have several projects that I have an opertunity to wire and bring upto codes i am journey man level and looking to rent a licence . that is sate wide


 
If you are Journeyman level prove it by taking the test and passing it..

No journeyman Electrician will lend you his license besides the fact that is illegal why would he put his license in jeopardy just so you can work .:blink:


Question??

Can i use your drivers license i don't have one because i did not take the test and i have only been arrested 10 for driving drunk, speeding,and a few car crashes:blink: :laughing:


----------



## user21866 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Hey dog face I m the person they call to troubleshoot people like yor **** ups*

I am very good at what I do I have been doing it for years and have been taught by some of the best, masters. I AM CURRENTLY STUDING THE CODE BOOK AND ELECTRICAL ENGINEER AND i RUN CREWS FOR .PEOPLE WHO RENT THEIR LICENCE TOO. i BET i CAN DO YOUR JOB BETTER THAN YOU , AND i FOLLoW ALL THE CODES.ALL and Im the person who does all the complex stuff, I the on who does all the controll wireing. _I do electric, computer repair and progaming. All the rest of you please disregad this message it not directed at you just these to two foolls who responded to this messagethis message and dont me to bring you down. just trying to learn all I can about electric. I ll bet these two guy have music on their computer they didnt pay for. Yah I write and produce music in my spare time. Hey I do it for other contractors rite now _


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Cool down Hotrod, that ain't no way to make new friends....


Check out any of the code study books by Charles R. Miller. He has the most logical way of grouping things into relevant code sections I have yet seen. Mike Holts books and tapes are very good also.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Dude, having trouble believing your some kind of electrical genius, you spell like a 2 year old, and I can't make any sense of half your sentences!!


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah your my god. I just could not compete with an unlicensed hack. 

Now to your question of books if that is what you want mike holt and Tom Henry best books so you can learn the job and maybe qualify to be a real electriian. And quit being a douche. Your the one that posted a topic thread totally different from your post and didn't post an intro as required.

Expect some grief. Oh and I'll out work and out skill you any day on any task so take that .


----------



## user21866 (Jun 30, 2011)

*romex I would put my wire in pipeing in every house if I could*

there will be a better product out in some years simalar to pipeing ( pipe is a piece of pipe with thick walls and is insulated better than romex


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

JMsmusicandbeyond said:


> there will be a better product out in some years simalar to pipeing ( pipe is a piece of pipe with thick walls and is insulated better than romex


Are you currently using LSD?:blink:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

JMsmusicandbeyond said:


> there will be a better product out in some years simalar to pipeing ( pipe is a piece of pipe with thick walls and is insulated better than romex


You have the mental capacity of a 4 year old. That is the logic of your brain and how it operates. I seriously feel sorry for you.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Is this guy for real?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JMsmusicandbeyond said:


> .ALL and Im the person who does all the complex stuff, I the on who does all the controll wireing.


I'll bet a single pole switch will blow your mind...:laughing:




> I am very good at what I do I have been doing it for years and have been taught by some of the best, masters. I AM CURRENTLY STUDING THE CODE BOOK AND ELECTRICAL ENGINEER AND i RUN CREWS FOR .PEOPLE WHO RENT THEIR LICENCE TOO. i BET i CAN DO YOUR JOB BETTER THAN YOU , AND i FOLLoW ALL THE CODES


Really!

You're kidding you run crews???:laughing:



> . i BET i CAN DO YOUR JOB BETTER THAN YOU , AND i FOLLoW ALL THE CODES


Wow i am very impressed.:blink:



> PEOPLE WHO RENT THEIR LICENCE


 
Are fools and will have them revoked when cought...:laughing:



> _I ll bet these two guy have music on their computer they didnt pay for._


I'm not a big fan of music.

News talk radio and sports talk radio is how i roll..:thumbup:


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm not a big fan of music.
> 
> News talk radio and sports talk radio is how i roll..:thumbup:



I second this Harry. How him being a hack makes us music thieves is beyond me.:wacko:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Is this guy for real?


I highly doubt it.


----------

